# Krate Chain Guards



## marching_out (Jan 17, 2019)

Did all Schwinn Krates have the same chain guards throughout all the years the years they were produced? I've seen some pictures that indicate they may not have been. However, faux Krates have been produced in large numbers and it's hard to tell. Just curious...


----------



## unregistered (Jan 18, 2019)

The original Schwinn Krates (1968-1973) used two different types. The coaster krates had one type, the five speed versions used another. IIRC, the five speed version was the same as the one used on the Fastback, too. Hope this helps!


----------



## marching_out (Jan 18, 2019)

So...these two?


----------



## unregistered (Jan 18, 2019)

Yeppers! 

And all the repops since '73 have used a variation of the top one.


----------



## marching_out (Jan 18, 2019)

Yeh that's what I thought about the repops. Are there any tell tale signs to distinguish the repops from the real deal?


----------



## STIKSHIFTER (Jan 20, 2019)

*The biggest difference is in the "J".  See photo.  The top guard is from a '98/'99 AK and the bottom is from a Deluxe Stingray.  
Re-pop chrome looks like well... re-pop chrome.  
Also they start the decal further to the rear on the re-pops.  Originals were screened.  Hope this helps.  






*


----------

